#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Μηχανικός Υπεύθυνος Πωλήσεων

## HRStrategy

Εταιρία εμπορίας εξοπλισμού ασφαλείας και επιτήρησης πελάτης μας, ζητεί να προσλάβει Μηχανικό Υπεύθυνο Πωλήσεων με έδρα την Αθήνα.

*Περιγραφή θέσης:*
Διαχείριση υφισταμένων πελατών και after sales. 
Ανάπτυξη χαρτοφυλακίου πελατών.
Παροχή συμβουλευτικής υποστήριξης σε τεχνικά θέματα και εκπόνηση εξατομικευμένων προσφορών.
Σύνταξη τακτικών αναφορών προς τη διοίκηση.
Διοίκηση πωλητών του τμήματος.
Συμμετοχή στο σχεδιασμό των μεγάλων έργων της εταιρίας.

*Απαιτούμενα προσόντα:*
Απόφοιτος/η σχολής Ηλεκτρολόγων ή Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών.
Τουλάχιστον 3ετή εμπειρία στις πωλήσεις, 
Επιθυμητή η προϋπηρεσία σε εταιρίες υψηλής τεχνολογίας.
Άριστη γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας & υπολογιστών
Δίπλωμα οδήγησης αυτοκινήτου
Δυνατότητα ταξιδιών

*Η εταιρεία προσφέρει:*
Εταιρικό πακέτο εργασίας (αυτοκίνητο, τηλέφωνο, laptop).
Σύγχρονο εργασιακό περιβάλλον.
Δυνατότητες εκπαίδευσης και συνεχούς εξέλιξης στην εμπορική διεύθυνση.
Παροχές αναλόγως απόδοσης.

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα παρακαλείστε να υποβάλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο cv@hrstrategy.gr

*Hrstrategy Human Resources Management Consultants:* εταιρία συμβούλων απασχόλησης, για τις ανάγκες των επιχειρήσεων σε επαγγελματίες και επιστήμονες όλων των ειδικοτήτων αιχμής.

----------

